# Latest from my shop



## larry C (Feb 21, 2020)

Thought y'all might have an interest in this project. 2,809 pieces, 7 species of wood, 3 weeks and about 70 hours of work.....

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 7


----------



## TXMoon (Feb 21, 2020)

Amazing...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 21, 2020)

Beautiful! Think it belongs in a museum! It's that good! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jasonb (Feb 21, 2020)

Do you use a drum sander on each of the ring segments before final glue up?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 21, 2020)

Absolutely beautiful! Well done sir.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## djg (Feb 21, 2020)

Wow, I couldn't imagine trying something like that.


----------



## larry C (Feb 21, 2020)

jasonb said:


> Do you use a drum sander on each of the ring segments before final glue up?



This isn't done with rings, I use a degree wheel. it's easier to design, and to cut the segments. In this one, there are 72 pieces/layer. I've used "rings" up to 24/layer, but any more than that is pretty difficult, at least for me..

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 21, 2020)

breathtaking. It looks quite large. What is the diameter? You have raised the bar for this site and shown us a whole new world of segmented bowls.


----------



## Gardnaaa (Feb 21, 2020)

larry C said:


> This isn't done with rings, I use a degree wheel. it's easier to design, and to cut the segments. In this one, there are 72 pieces/layer. I've used "rings" up to 24/layer, but any more than that is pretty difficult, at least for me..


Can we see what the degree wheel is? I’ve never heard of this method before I don’t think. Absolutely stunning piece!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## larry C (Feb 21, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> breathtaking. It looks quite large. What is the diameter? You have raised the bar for this site and shown us a whole new world of segmented bowls.




At the largest, the diameter is about 11 inches, and is about 11 inches tall.


----------



## larry C (Feb 21, 2020)

Gardnaaa said:


> Can we see what the degree wheel is? I’ve never heard of this method before I don’t think. Absolutely stunning piece!



I used to do these while they were mounted on the lathe, using the indexing feature, but could only do up to 24 pieces/layer. I was always going to make a degree wheel system so I could 
do them onthe horizontal plane, instead of the vertical plane. Then one day, I happened to run across Tom Lohman's website, ( https://segmentedturning.org/ ), and bought the glueup jig from him. It is a very well made jig, and a very short learning curve, especially, if you buy his design software......Tom is great to work with, he promptly answers questions, and is very helpful...
Good luck!
Larry

Reactions: Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## larry C (Feb 21, 2020)

Gardnaaa said:


> Can we see what the degree wheel is? I’ve never heard of this method before I don’t think. Absolutely stunning piece!



To cut the segments, I use the wedgie sled and wedgies. You can see the degree wheel setup at https://segmentedturning.org/.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb (Feb 21, 2020)

larry C said:


> I used to do these while they were mounted on the lathe, using the indexing feature, but could only do up to 24 pieces/layer. I was always going to make a degree wheel system so I could
> do them onthe horizontal plane, instead of the vertical plane. Then one day, I happened to run across Tom Lohman's website, ( https://segmentedturning.org/ ), and bought the glueup jig from him. It is a very well made jig, and a very short learning curve, especially, if you buy his design software......Tom is great to work with, he promptly answers questions, and is very helpful...
> Good luck!
> Larry



Thanks Larry for the info. I had the same question as @Gardnaaa. I always look forward to seeing your incredible work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Feb 21, 2020)

https://miterset.myshopify.com/products/perfect-wood-segments-u-s-miter-gauge

Have you seen this? I might actually try this out. Not affiliated with this or anything, I saw it on YouTube a couple of months ago. Since my shop has very limited tools, building the whole wedgie sled isn’t an option right now.


----------



## larry C (Feb 21, 2020)

Gardnaaa said:


> https://miterset.myshopify.com/products/perfect-wood-segments-u-s-miter-gauge
> 
> Have you seen this? I might actually try this out. Not affiliated with this or anything, I saw it on YouTube a couple of months ago. Since my shop has very limited tools, building the whole wedgie sled isn’t an option right now.



Interesting product, and it would probably work great....

I also have the Incra mitre system, which I used for a number of years. It is very accurate also.... there are a lot of options available, the main thing is to pick one that works for you, and 
use it.....a lot! The accuracy will come, and it's fun and challenging...


----------



## Maverick (Feb 21, 2020)

Beautiful work! Thanks for sharing your methodology. Bookmarking for later consideration.....once I have many more hours of turning under my belt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 21, 2020)

That is fantastic,you have a level of patience that i do not.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## larry C (Feb 21, 2020)

T. Ben said:


> That is fantastic,you have a level of patience that i do not.



Troy, would you mind writing a note to my wife and telling her about my patience level? I need all the help I can get......

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 21, 2020)

All I can say is WOW

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 21, 2020)

Incredible work! 

Thank you for the links and descriptions of your process. So many things to try and learn, and only so many hours in a day, and only one life to live......

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## larry C (Feb 21, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Incredible work!
> 
> Thank you for the links and descriptions of your process. So many things to try and learn, and only so many hours in a day, and only one life to live......



No problem, segmented turning is a challenge of it's own.....just take a step at a time, and it all seems to come together. you haven't lived until, you've had one come apart on 
the lathe after you've spent a week or so gluing little pieces in some sort of a design that only you understand.....keep us posted on your progress.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 21, 2020)

larry C said:


> you haven't lived until, you've had one come apart on
> the lathe after you've spent a week or so gluing little pieces in some sort of a design that only you understand



That would REALLY suck!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 21, 2020)

Wow, very impressive on all levels!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## larry C (Feb 22, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Incredible work!
> 
> Thank you for the links and descriptions of your process. So many things to try and learn, and only so many hours in a day, and only one life to live......



Well, Tim, if it's any consolation to you, I had to wait until I retire before I started turning wood....hang in there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Feb 24, 2020)

Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ken Martin (Feb 28, 2020)

We’re the pics removed? All I can see is


----------



## larry C (Feb 29, 2020)

larry C said:


> Thought y'all might have an interest in this project. 2,809 pieces, 7 species of wood, 3 weeks and about 70 hours of work.....





larry C said:


> Thought y'all might have an interest in this project. 2,809 pieces, 7 species of wood, 3 weeks and about 70 hours of work.....


----------



## larry C (Feb 29, 2020)

Ken, I don't know what happened, but when I first started the reply, the pictures came up, then dissappeared.....maybe it's a mystery of the internet. 
Hopefully someone can give us an answer.... I do have the pix, if you want them emailed, please PM me your email address....
Larry


----------



## Buckeyepen (Mar 1, 2020)

Could you repost some more photos. I can not see anything but would love to see it

thanks

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## larry C (Mar 1, 2020)

Buckeyepen said:


> Could you repost some more photos. I can not see anything but would love to see it
> 
> thanks



Let's try this, I have no idea why they dissappeared, and so far, none of the Admins have given a reason either...There are three different bowls, the original post only had the first two.....The last one had 2809 pieces.
Larry





















Please let me know if these don;t make it!


----------



## larry C (Mar 1, 2020)

larry C said:


> Let's try this, I have no idea why they dissappeared, and so far, none of the Admins have given a reason either...There are three different bowls, the original post only had the first two.....The last one had 2809 pieces.
> Larry
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## larry C (Mar 1, 2020)

Buckeyepen said:


> Could you repost some more photos. I can not see anything but would love to see it
> 
> thanks



Brent, I have no idea what is happening with the pix dissappearing. I tried to repost them for you, but the same thing happens to the new ones. Funny thing, when I hit the "Reply" option, the original photos appear......maybe we have a glitch in the website or something.....if you send me your email address, I'll be glad to send them to you......
My email is: [email protected]

Larry


----------



## Ken Martin (Mar 1, 2020)

Got your email and all I can say is WOW! I see what all the hubub was about in the early comments. Those are incredible!!

Since you are having trouble getting the pics to post, I’m going to try to post the ones you sent me here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Buckeyepen (Mar 1, 2020)

@larry C I was getting ready to send email and saw the pics that @Ken Martin posted. Wow was right. Looking good way beyond my skills and patience level. They table underneath then isn’t too shabby either . Keep up the beautiful work. 

ken thanks for taking time to post the pics for us.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 1, 2020)

I’ve been snooping around the forum software, and I can’t see anything amiss. @ripjack13 , any ideas?


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 1, 2020)

DKMD said:


> I’ve been snooping around the forum software, and I can’t see anything amiss. @ripjack13 , any ideas?



I went in to his post via the edit option, and it shows the pics were not uploaded to the forum directly. They are hosted by google.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

